# World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!



## cartago2202 (4. Juli 2011)

*World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*

Hi ho

Hier mal ein paar erster Bilder der neuen Alphacool Radiatoren *Weltweit als erster bei Cartago2202*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie der Name schon sagt sind die Radiatoren, außer natürlich der Seitenbleche, komplett aus Kupfer. 
Es sind alle Teile aus Kupfer
das fängt an mit den Vor- & Endkammern, 
der Übergang zwischen den Kammern zu den Kanälen
die Kanäle und die Finnen sind auch aus Kupfer

Alles weitere in einem kommenden vorab Test der beiden Vorserienmodellen.


----------



## Malkolm (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren*

Hat dieser Thread den Sinn uns die Radiatoren vorzustellen, oder uns mitzuteilen, dass du der weltweit erste biste?


----------



## MetallSimon (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren*

Also so anders und neuartig sehen die jetzt nicht aus, bis auf die Tatsache, dass in jede Richtung ein Anschluss geht. Jetzt fehlen nurnoch die Anschlüsse am anderen Ende Mal ne Frage:Wird der Radi durch G1/4"-Verschlusskappen dicker?
Ich hoffe die bringen Temp-mäßig auch einige Verbesserungen.  Soviel kann man ja an den standard-Radiatoren nichtmehr verbessern.


----------



## cartago2202 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren*

Es ist eine Vorstellung mit dem hinweis auf kommendes Test.
Den Text unter den Bilder bitte auch lesen, das ist neu in Radibau


----------



## Uter (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren*

Die Vorkammern sehen für mich stark nach Messing aus und damit unterscheiden sie sich kaum mehr von anderen Radis. 
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass Alphacool zu einem 2. Phobya geworden ist...

Wann kommt der Test? Was für Radis testest du noch?


----------



## cartago2202 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren*

was du siehst ist nicht richtig, nur sie Seitenbleche sind nicht aus Kupfer


----------



## MetallSimon (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren*



Uter schrieb:


> Die Vorkammern sehen für mich stark nach Messing aus und damit unterscheiden sie sich kaum mehr von anderen Radis.


 Die sind glaube "eingenietet" oder?

Ich warte gespannt auf den Test und hoffe, dass er in kürze erscheint


----------



## fuSi0n (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren*

Ich traue mich in dieGlaskugel zu blicken und sehe dort eine genau gleiche Leistung wie alle Radiatioren des Typs ^^.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren*

Weitere Diskussionen und Informationen dann imTest, ehe es in Doppel-spam ausartet. *vorübergehend geschlossen gewesen*

Wenn Alphacool hier vorab groß präsentiert werden möchte, hat Computec garantiert ein paar Werbeflächen zu vermieten.
Ansonsten gilt:
Für Bilder haben wir einen passenden Thread.


----------



## cartago2202 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren*

So hier die werte:

*Das Testsystem im einzelnen:*​


Hauptplatine: Asus Maximus III Formula
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 860 mit 4 Ghz@1,37V
Grafikkarte: AMD ATI Radeon HD6950
Speicher: 8GB Corair Vengeance CL9
Netzteil: be quite! Dark Power Pro P9 850W
HDD: Samsung F3 500GB


*Wasserkühlung im einzelnen:*


CPU Kühler: EK Supreme HF FullNickel
GPU Kühler: Swiftech Komodo HD6970
Pumpe: Laing Plus
AGB: Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 
Anschlusse: 16/10 Alphacool Cooper Schraubanschlüsse
DFM: AC DFM HighFlow
Steuerung: Aquaero5 XT
Temperatursensoren: 2xPhobya IG/AG ¼ und Einschraubsensor für AGB
Schlauch: 16/10 Masterkleer
5 Schnellkupplungen Koolance VLN3

wie man sieht sind die Kühler andere als in dem 480er Roundup, auch die WLP ist andere und zwar die neue vom Phobya.
Der aufbau ist offen.


Nun die Werte im vergleich zum Coolgate Full Copper 480





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Nicht schlecht würde ich sagen. Man muss aber auf diese stelle noch betonen das es sich um Vorserien Modelle handelt. Daher gibt es auf diese stelle auch kein Fazit.*


----------



## fuSi0n (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren*

Alle 3 absolut gleich innerhalb des messfehlers...., wofür auch immer ut60 und xt45 steht.


----------



## Malkolm (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren*

Welcher von denen ist denn der neue Radiator?
Oder sind beide neu?
Wie groß ist/sind denn der/die neue(n) Radiator(en)?
Was für Lüfter kommen denn da drauf?

Ansonsten sehe ich da bei den messungen mit 1200 und 900 U/min keinen Unterschied zwischen den getesteten Radiatoren, das geht doch alles in den Messungenauigkeiten unter.
Der einzige Test, der tatsächlich Leistungsunterschiede zeigt, (der bei 600 U/min) fällt dagegen eher schlecht für die/den Alphacool aus.


----------



## rUdeBoy (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren*

Das sind doch alles nur Vorserienmodelle 

Bevor ich mir eine Meinung bilde warte ich mal "richtige" Tests ab.
Solange bleibt mir der Sinn dieses verborgen:
Zuerst Bilder, die, wie schon angemerkt,  ohne Angabe von irgendwas Gehaltvollem in den Bilderthread verschoben gehört hätten.
Dann das Thema geschlossen, was es imho auch bleiben hätte sollen 

Und jetzt ein nichtssagendes Diagramm als Test deklariert.
Für mich ist da zu wenig Substanz, um zu sagen, dass es sich um einen Test handelt. Wie schon bemängelt fehlen Angaben zur Größe; außerdem finde ich gehöre ein paar Bilder vom Aufbau dazu, sowie ein Vergleichsbild der Radiatoren, auch zum "Konkurrenzprodukt". Des weiteren könnte man, wenn man schon einen DFM im Kreislauf hat, diesen auch mal vergleichen...

Und man könnte, auch wenn es sich um Vorserie handelt, den angestrebten Preis vielleicht nennen.
Wenn schon Werbung, dann richtig


----------



## cartago2202 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren*

hier noch ein paar Detailfotos, wie man sieht haben die Radiatoren ein "Eindreh Schutz" für die schrauben. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uter (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren*

Das ist mal eine gute Idee, ich frage mich schon länger, warum man die Kanäle nicht einfach so legt, damit sie nicht im Weg sind und dann unter den Schrauben die Lamellen weg lässt, so könnte man dann auch nahezug beliebig lange Schrauben nutzen (z.B. normale 25mm Schrauben um den Radi direkt ohne Lüfter an dem Gehäuse zu befestigen).


----------



## cartago2202 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren*

ich habe hier noch ein paar sehr Interessante Bilder für euch:

*Flex komm raus du wirst gebraucht hihihi*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also wie man unschwer erkennen mag sind die beiden Vorkammer tatsächlich aus Kupfer, somit sollte die frage eindeutig beantwortet sein.


----------



## fuSi0n (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*

Sowas tut mir weh.


----------



## Malkolm (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*

Das ist ja schön und gut, aber dennoch sind ganz simple Fragen nicht beantwortet:

- Wie heißen die Radiatoren?
- Wie groß sind sie?
- Welche Lüfter passen?

Irgenwie hat dieser ganze Thread weder Hand noch Fuß...


----------



## cartago2202 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*

Es sind die Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 480mm 60mm dick
und
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 480mm 45mm dick

die hier sind die 480er für 4x120mm Lüfter
genauere Maße habe ich leider noch nicht


----------



## SonicNoize (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*

Tolle bilder, danke für's Aufsägen. Habe sowas auch mal mit nem Motor gemacht.

Du musst die Schnittkanten noch Rot anmalen!


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*

Das macht man doch nicht mit so einem schönen Radi 

Was mich stört sind die beidseitigen anschlüsse denn mit schönen BP Stopfen würde der Radi vom Case abstehen ^^
Kannst du mal die Breite sagen (ist er breiter als 120-121mm)?

MfG


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*



> Kannst du mal die Breite sagen (ist er breiter als 120-121mm)?


Der Radi ist breiter.


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Der Radi ist breiter.


 
Wo sollte man das sehen 
Oder hast du mehr Infos?

MfG


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*

Das ist immer so bei 120er/140er Radis.


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*

Die Alphacool/Magicool Slim Radis haben 121mm 

Das viele Breiter sind ist mi schon klar darum Frage ich 

MfG


----------



## cartago2202 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*

hab noch nicht die genaue Maßen, sobald ich sie habe schreib ich es rein


----------



## cartago2202 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*

*Morgen werde ich die Preise bekommen und natürlich hier reinstellen*

Der Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 ist 520x125x45 (LxBxH in mm) Groß

die maßen des UT60 kommen noch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*



Uter schrieb:


> Das ist mal eine gute Idee, ich frage mich schon länger, warum man die Kanäle nicht einfach so legt, damit sie nicht im Weg sind und dann unter den Schrauben die Lamellen weg lässt, so könnte man dann auch nahezug beliebig lange Schrauben nutzen.


 
Da würdest du 1-2 Kanäle pro Radiator verlieren und müsstest getrennt eine Abdichtung für den äußeren Rand fertigen, damit die Luft nicht einfach dran vorbeiströmt. Teure Spezialanfertigung für weniger Leistung setzt sich nicht wirklich durch - dann lieber zwei solche Bleche unterlegen. Macht z.B. Hardwarelabs auch.


----------



## Uter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da würdest du 1-2 Kanäle pro Radiator verlieren und müsstest getrennt eine Abdichtung für den äußeren Rand fertigen, damit die Luft nicht einfach dran vorbeiströmt. Teure Spezialanfertigung für weniger Leistung setzt sich nicht wirklich durch - dann lieber zwei solche Bleche unterlegen.


Oder man macht 1-2 Kanäle mehr oder verschiebt die Kanäle einfach jeweils um 1/5mm. Du stellst dir das zu kompliziert vor. Die Lamellen sollen ja nur unter den Gewinden wegfallen und nicht auf einer ganzen Ebene. Einen Druckverlust würde es auch nicht geben, da an den Ecken die Befestigungsbleche sind und die Schrauben die fehlenden Lamellen ersetzen würden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Macht z.B. Hardwarelabs auch.


 Ach, ist er da? Schon getestet wie er sich schlägt?


----------



## cartago2202 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*

nun hier die preise, sogar im vergleich zu anderen Hersteller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Preis stand 12.07.2011
Preise von Aquatuning.de


----------



## mochti01 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*

Preislich also auch keine große Überraschung, aber ich denke durch die super Anschlussvielfalt werden sich die Radis gut verkaufen. Villeicht geht bei der finalen Version ja leistungsmäßig noch etwas


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*



Uter schrieb:


> Oder man macht 1-2 Kanäle mehr oder verschiebt die Kanäle einfach jeweils um 1/5mm. Du stellst dir das zu kompliziert vor. Die Lamellen sollen ja nur unter den Gewinden wegfallen und nicht auf einer ganzen Ebene. Einen Druckverlust würde es auch nicht geben, da an den Ecken die Befestigungsbleche sind und die Schrauben die fehlenden Lamellen ersetzen würden.



Guck dir mal an, wie präzise die Fertigung ist - da brauchst du nicht mit 1/5 mm kommen. Um die Unversehrtheit auch beim größten DAU garantieren zu können, solltest du wenigstens 2 mm zwischen Schraube und Kanal einplanen, das ist ein Versatz um min. einen halben Kanalabstand. Ensprechend groß und für die Kühlung nicht mehr effizient nutzbar wird der Abstand zwischen den äußeren Kanälen und den Befestigungsblechen. Die mit längeren Lamellen aufzufüllen, würde wenig Leistung bringen und unter den Schrauben eine Lücke zu lassen, würde auch noch unterschiedliche Lamellenstrukturen erfordern, was die Fertigung nicht gerade erleichtert. Die einzig finanziell praktikable Lösung dürfte ein Radiator sein, der einfach so schmal ist, dass er zwischen die Schrauben passt und die Schraublöcher sitzen dann halt außen am Blech. Aber das würde eben seine ~5% Leistung kosten - für eine Option, die kaum jemandem etwas wert sein dürfte.



> Ach, ist er da? Schon getestet wie er sich schlägt?



Da ist er schon lange, aber ehe ich zum Einbau komme, könnten noch Monate vergehen. Aktuell verzögert sich schon der Festplattenkühler extrem (sollte eigentlich seit Wochen fertig sein) und ich kämpfe stattdessen mit dem Festplatteninhalt


----------



## cartago2202 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*

so hier haben wir noch die genauen Maßen  

LxB

120mm     160x125 
240mm     280x125 
360mm     400 x 125
480mm     518-521x125

jeweils in 30, 45, 60mm dicke


----------



## cartago2202 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*

so hier auch ein Review der 120er Version:

Review-Center.de - Das große 120mm Radiator Roundup


----------



## cartago2202 (15. August 2011)

*AW: World´s First bei Cartago: die Neuen Alphacool Radiatoren- Jetzt zersägt!!*

so die ersten Radiatoren sind auch bei Alphacool gelistet:

Alphacool - CPU Khlung und Wasserkhlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

